# Mission Impossible



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I bid a job for This fire and flood restoration company I have been doing work for. Bid as usual for my small 3 man crew 2 weeks. He ask me to do it in 10 days with $300 a day late Penalty. Am I being set up to look stupid.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I bid a job for This fire and flood restoration company I have been doing work for. Bid as usual for my small 3 man crew 2 weeks. He ask me to do it in 10 days with $300 a day late Penalty. Am I being set up to look stupid.


When I say 2 weeks I mean 2 5 day work weeks. if he is saying 10 consecutive days then just work through the weekend and it would be fine. I would have probably came back and asked for $300.00 a day bonus for every day done early. But without seeing job I don't know if you're being setup or not. What do you think.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> When I say 2 weeks I mean 2 5 day work weeks. if he is saying 10 consecutive days then just work through the weekend and it would be fine. I would have probably came back and asked for $300.00 a day bonus for every day done early. But without seeing job I don't know if you're being setup or not. What do you think.


He is asking 10 consecutive days. I'm biding 14 days with a day buffer. It's 7,850 sq ft of drywall. Tri level complete gut job.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

All the restoration work I have ever done is a pain in the a$$. And they want to wait months to pay the bill. I would stick with my timeline and if he can find someone to do it quicker wish him luck and walk.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

8000 sqft in 10 days with 3 man crew is not asking too much I would probly go take a look at the job. Then get on the phone and see why he wants to charge a $300 late fee per day. Then my next question would be if I bid for 2 weeks why isnt that my timeline. Followed by who is paying the overtime? I have had people try to do this and I always worked it out. Most times they will give you more time then pay the extra cash.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> All the restoration work I have ever done is a pain in the a$$. And they want to wait months to pay the bill. I would stick with my timeline and if he can find someone to do it quicker wish him luck and walk.


I have had to chase my money from this company before. Checks in the mail checks in the mail checks in the mail It took my wife knocking on the owners door And then the check was in the mail. I submitted two proposals. One for a four man crew 10 days. And one for a three man crew 14 days. Hang tape and finish.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> 8000 sqft in 10 days with 3 man crew is not asking too much I would probly go take a look at the job. Then get on the phone and see why he wants to charge a $300 late fee per day. Then my next question would be if I bid for 2 weeks why isnt that my timeline. Followed by who is paying the overtime? I have had people try to do this and I always worked it out. Most times they will give you more time then pay the extra cash.


Haven't heard back yet but I have sent two quotes. One was $3500 more. The suspense is tremendous.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I have had to chase my money from this company before. Checks in the mail checks in the mail checks in the mail It took my wife knocking on the owners door And then the check was in the mail. I submitted two proposals. One for a four man crew 10 days. And one for a three man crew 14 days. Hang tape and finish.


Man, with that history of chasing the money it might be an idea to incorporate a $300/day penalty for each day they are late in paying you!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Man, with that history of chasing the money it might be an idea to incorporate a $300/day penalty for each day they are late in paying you!


Ha! I like it. Good idea. This form is starting to pay off. Thanks. Ha! Ha!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Man, with that history of chasing the money it might be an idea to incorporate a $300/day penalty for each day they are late in paying you!





Mr.Brightstar said:


> Ha! I like it. Good idea. This form is starting to pay off. Thanks. Ha! Ha!


You think if he's not going to pay you that he's going to pay an extra 300$ a day? Doubt it..


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You think if he's not going to pay you that he's going to pay an extra 300$ a day? Doubt it..


No I don't believe he'll pay an extra $300 a day. I think it's funny to tell him there's a $300 late payment fee. Anyway the proposals are submitted. I'm sticking to my guns. And I will GetPaid.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

"Oh, I'm sorry. I forgot to include the "under pressure headache charge"." The bid just went up by $1000.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> "Oh, I'm sorry. I forgot to include the "under pressure headache charge"." The bid just went up by $1000.


Yes, that was included. For the risk and responsibilities you better believe it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I bid a job for This fire and flood restoration company I have been doing work for. Bid as usual for my small 3 man crew 2 weeks. He ask me to do it in 10 days with $300 a day late Penalty. Am I being set up to look stupid.


 Once you get started Is there any chance this guy will hold you up on purpose? When he says were ready. I'd make damn sure.:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

With that history I would tell this guy to go fly a kite.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> With that history I would tell this guy to go fly a kite.


I thought about it. Or even waste his time a polite way of saying find somebody else. With a signed contract in place I'm not too worried about it. It's always other contractors that drag their feet to pay in the end. But sooner or later they need someone to do drywall And the pay is more than doing a basement for a homeowner.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

What does your gut tell you? Go with your gut! It took me many years and a lot of money loss to learn this lesson. If you chase your money that is not a good sign...hope it works for you. My "big thing now" is who made the fukin architect god...I do believe they make commission on back charging for the owner. We live in a gotcha society..


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Tucker said:


> What does your gut tell you? Go with your gut! It took me many years and a lot of money loss to learn this lesson. If you chase your money that is not a good sign...hope it works for you. My "big thing now" is who made the fukin architect god...I do believe they make commission on back charging for the owner. We live in a gotcha society..


My gut says I could get more work in the future from this company. But don't build my business relying on them alone. Back charging and holding my retainer fee. Watch out!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I have had to chase my money from this company before. Checks in the mail checks in the mail checks in the mail It took my wife knocking on the owners door And then the check was in the mail. I submitted two proposals. One for a four man crew 10 days. And one for a three man crew 14 days. Hang tape and finish.


You got your wife to chase down your money for you:blink:

My question is why so long to finish a house:blink:is it complicated or something?

That would be the norm where I am. Three days for a good drywall crew would be plenty, that's under 3,000 sq a day. then a lone machine taper should be able to average a 1,000 sq per day (plus or minus a day),,,,meaning,,, 8,000 should be done in 7 to 9 days. Or another example in #'s,,,10,000 sq 9 to 11 days for a lone taper.

Then you say one quote is $3,500 higher than your next quote:blink:,,, do you need any helpers, we would only make a bit more than $3,500 to drywall and tape your job:thumbup:

I'm 2 hours from Detroit, when do you start:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You got your wife to chase down your money for you:blink:
> 
> My question is why so long to finish a house:blink:is it complicated or something?
> 
> ...


If I get the job maybe I'll sub it to you then. I'm located in Hartland Michigan. Serving all of Oakland County.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> All the restoration work I have ever done is a pain in the a$$. And they want to wait months to pay the bill. I would stick with my timeline and if he can find someone to do it quicker wish him luck and walk.


I second that. I have subbed for them before and they are always a hassle, makes you feel like you are working for somebody else.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I second that. I have subbed for them before and they are always a hassle, makes you feel like you are working for somebody else.


Yes it is a hassle. But they do pay! Maybe not upon completion Book before the end of the quarter. 10 jobs a year would easily be over 100 K. Plus repairs. And the occasional 50 to 70 sheet jobs. 1 to 2 plaster restoration jobs a year. And I might actually make one dollar.


----------

